

Ask HN: Resources for Learning OpenCL - yogrish

How to get started with openCL? Pls suggest good learning resources with practical examples. I do have some background of GPU architectures and OpenGLES.
======
haasted
Taking the question to a site like Stackoverflow
(<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/opencl>) might get you more
answers.

